# What is a "HO"?



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm not being facetious. A couple of weeks ago on this board, some part of a discussion talked about picking up a "HO" at a boat launch, or "HOing" at a boat launch. (I'm sure there's a better way to phrase this.) 

This is basically what I understood from the discussion. A HO is an angler without a boat, who hangs around a boat launch hoping for an offer from a boater to share expenses and boat duties, in order to go fishing for the day. It seemed that some boaters found this acceptable, and sometimes desirable? 

Am I even in the ball park on this? What does "HO" actually stand for? Is it a derogatory term? What is the proper etiquette for HOing? (Oh, this is getting even worse!) Seriously folks, would someone please explain this to me? 

Blue Heron


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Bob,*

The term Ho is slang for whore, ment in a jokeing way. You understand the rest of it just fine. The statement you made is right on the money! ....Tightlines


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

HO=Hatteras Outfitters  .....
Me and Bucket,are well known with our "Hoing"

Would rather ho,instead of own a boat.....


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Down here in Dixie it's a sharp piece of (usually rusty) metal on a long wooden handle that's used to yank weeds out of the garden wit.


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

yea "hoing" is a good idea... 
B-bust 
O-out
A-another
T-thousand


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Hey Blue*

H - Help
O - On board

But I have seen some HO's hanging around the docks.  Kind of falls in line with MATE .


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Helping someone...

Off the beach...


Basicly being a nice guy, and giving someone less fortunate, a day of fishing from a boat. Have probably, in my boating times, picked up maybe a hundred over my years of fishing weekdays, makes me feel good, and always have a new friend. Never asked for money for an unplanned trip, and shared my food ,drinks,beer, and bait. Still makes me feel good now, just thinking about it. Some people would offer $$, some just didn't have it. And let's not forget, there is something to be said for someone to help unload/load the boat, wipe her down, etc


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks guys for all the witty, funny and informational replies. So now, I'd like to step in it even deeper and ask, how does one become a ho?  

Well... maybe that could be better stated as, what does the ho do to let the boater know that he's hoing? I'm still serious and curious about how this works. If you'd indulge me a little further I'd appreciate it. 

Blue Heron


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Crossing To The Other Side - Hmmmm*

First thing you have to do Blue is visit a forum dedicated to those who who fish from a boat. That would be Tidal Fish . There are a number of us P&S guys on that forum. My handle is Slipsinker over there. Go the the Chesapeake Angler view all threads section. Many of the guys ask almost daily for a ho. They'll say they have room for one, two, ect. You'll have to join to respond. Normally you're expected to share in the expenses (gas, bait, ice, ect). If you troll all day the capt will burning a lot of gas so offer $30.00. Actually you should offer $30.00 anyway. Make sure you hand him 2 - $10.00 bills and 2 - $5.00 bills. That makes it easier for the capt to say that's too much and hand you back $10.00 or $15.00. Many times he won't accept anything. Bring your own food and drink and a little extra to offer the capt. I love cold fried chicken and a cold Coke. Make an effort to help him clean the boat. He'll appreciate that. Laught at his jokes. Ask ahead of time if he allows smoking if you smoke. He'll also tell you if he allows beer on the boat. Most do but nothing any stronger. If you hit it off let him know you had a good time and look forward to doing it again. This almost guarantees that he'll be calling you saying he's got room. Just like the guys you meet on this form there's a bunch of great guys over there. Good luck.

Cat-Fish-Man


----------



## HawgHvn (Jun 4, 2003)

Wow! $30.00 PLUS food and drink! My SWMBO would LOVE me if I found a couple of those for a trip!  

For Real. 18.5 BowRider fishes 3 comfortably, 4 if I must. Still a novice and limited to CBBT (High Rise on a really nice day, otherwise SBC and the 4 islands). Can drift fish all day on less than half a tank. Trolling only uses a little more. Then again, so does the extra person.

Let's see. $5.00 ramp fee (oops! up to $6.00 now!), 15 gallons of fuel (about $26.00). 3X30=90. Leaves about $58.00 for bait!  

Have yet to hook up with a cobia, a striper over 40", or a flounder over 27". My day is still coming!

But, Hey! If you wanna go for the joy of the trip, there are some of us that don't need quite so much green to run the boat - and enjoy the pleasure of good company. We call them fishing partners.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*hey. hawghvnva*

if you want to get together, let me know(Isabel got my pier)....local thats back from the end of the world(michigan)... i do smoke, but leave the beer on the beach(long story, not my fault)...anywhere i can catch a flatty i can keep is where i want to be... i don't mind paying my way, have my own tackle....i am off fri,sat,and sun every week until they change it....please let me know....THANKS


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for responding you guys. I just had to know.

Blue Heron


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Hey HawgHvnVa*

I think you'll find that most won't take any money other than sharing the basic costs for gas and bait. Speaking for myself I've never accepted any $ and that leaves a big expense on me. I can't trailer my boat so I'm stuck getting gas at a marina with the current cost of $2.50 a gal. I average 2 miles to the gal. so you can see how quickly it can add up. The only thing I expect in return is you pay for all the bait and ice. I have been know to be bribed with food and drink. Oh yea, you've got to help clean the boat in the end. To me money doesn't enter the picture, just good fishing friends.

Catman.


----------



## HawgHvn (Jun 4, 2003)

Catman - I certainly didn't mean to offend with my post! I just didn't want to see someone scared off from trying to hitch a ride because it might cost them $30.00 plus lunch when there are less expensive alternatives.

I certainly feel your pain, just to a much lesser extent. Being able to trailer my boat and buy gas at the local Crown - PLUS get that 17.5 cents a gallon rebate from DMV - is definitely an asset of a smaller boat. On the other hand, I don't get to go tuna fishing . . .


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

If you want to get on catmans boat(like I do) bring him the right Italian cold cut sub with everything but if you don't he'll leave you standing on the dock. LOL


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hawg...No offense taken. I wish we could get a gas rebate here in MD. Price of gas at the marina yesterday was $2.50 gal.  I doubt if we see a reduction all season now. 

Trigger...Wish I had one of the cold cuts now. You know the ones where the juice drips off your chin. One of those bad boys will get you on my anytime.  Yep, no shame here, I can be bribed.  I'll PM you about getting together. How do you feel about doing an overnighter or two. I just installed an new anchor system (Delta Quickset) so I'm not too concerned about it breaking loose during that night. BTW, an overnighter tastes like 2 subs.  Hat is also interested about doing some overnighters. I thought we'd run down to Eastern Bay (going south young man  ) in the evening, locate some fish, and anchor up for the night.

Catman.


----------

